# [Kaufberatung] Mittelklasse-Notebook gesucht



## Dorsi (1. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend 

bin schon länger hier im Forum unterweges, habe mich bislang aber eher mit Pc Hardware beschäftigt.

Nun erfordert es meine Situation (ab August Offizieranwärter, später Studium), dass ich mir ein Notebook zulegen sollte. Da dies schon ab August benötigt wird, aber es nach Möglichkeit noch lange gute Leistung bringen sollte habe ich mich entschieden, lieber jetzt eine größere Investition zu tätigen und ein wertigeres Notebook zu kaufen.

Dahingehend sind meine Anforderungen an das Notebook:

aktueller Prozessor (möglichst Intel) z.B. Core I3, evtl auch Core I5, oder ein älterer Leistungsstarker Intel Prozessor

Grafikkarte: habe ich mich eigentlich auf die HD5650/ HD 4650 eingeschossen, da der Rechner erstmal auch als Desktopersatz dient

Ram: 4GB 

Festplatte: egal, BluRay muss auch nicht sein 

Rausgesucht hatte ich mir bislang diese beiden hier:

Sony Vaio VPC-EB1M1E 39,4 cm Notebook mattweiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

ist eigentlich schon zu teuer 

http://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-Satell...1_107?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1278017366&sr=1-107

Preismäßig in Ordnung

Wichtig ist halt gute Leistung und auch möglichst Mobilität, bin aber noch am Überlegen, ob so eine starke Graka sein muss. Preisleistung sollte also stimmen, Preislimit eigentlich gegen Richtung 600 Euro, daher wäre das Sony wie gesagt zu teuer, aber auch aktueller.

für eure Vorschläge bin ich offen und auch dankbar


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Juli 2010)

Wenn du einen Tipp zulässt:

Wenn du im August mit der Grundausbildung beginnst, brauchst du in den nächsten 2 Monaten eigentlich keinen Laptop  .

Da hast du Unterhaltung genug.
Dann würde ich das Geld nach den 2 Monaten nehmen und mir nen "gescheites" Notebook kaufen. Dein Budget ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt eindeutig größer und du ärgerst dich sonst nur.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2010)

Die Sony mit ner 5650 machen derzeit teils Probleme. Nimm lieber entweder eines von denen mit ner 5650 Acer Aspire 5740G-434G64BN (LX.PMB02.295) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Toshiba Satellite L650-13M (PSK1JE-01C004GR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Oder spar Dir was an kohle und nimm eines der bewährten Samsung R522, die halt dann nur eine 4650 haben Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Samsung R522 Aura T6500 Ahadi (NP-R522-JS05DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Unterschied ist, dass das teurere auch DraftN.WLAN kann, und es hat win7 - das Satin hat allerindgs eine Upgradeversion von win7 dabei, insofern is nur DraftN der Unterschied, und ein kleiner Unterschied bei der CPU.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

Wie kann man Acer nur empfehlen?


*Laptops, Notebooks und Netbooks*

Ein Notebook muss grundlegend andere Kriterien erfüllen als ein Stand-PC. Anforderungen werden gestellt an Ergonomie, Verarbeitungsqualität, Langlebigkeit, Mobilität, Akkulaufzeit, Leistung und Aktualität der Hardware. Beim Notebookkauf gilt es, eine perfekte Balance zwischen den genannten Punkten zu finden. Dies umso mehr, da Notebooks per Design *nicht aufrüstbar* sind. Eine genaue Abstimmung aller Komponenten bezüglich ihrer Abwärme und der eng bemessenen Kühlungen von Notebooks erlauben schlichtweg keine Aufrüstung von Notebooks in den leistungsbestimmenden Komponenten Prozessor und Grafikkarte. Einzig Arbeitsspeicher und ggfs. Festplatte lassen sich austauschen.
Da Notebooks nicht aufrüstbar sind, muss die Wahl des Innenlebens so getroffen werden, dass das Notebook die eigenen Ansprüche möglichst lange erfüllen kann.

Im folgenden findet ihr Empfehlungen für jeden Anwendungsbereich und jeden Geldbeutel sowie generelle Tipps zum Notebookkauf.


*Der Notebookkauf*
Am Anfang muss für jeden die Frage stehen, was er genau mit dem Notebook machen möchte. Ob Outdoor-Begleiter, kleines mobiles Kommunikations-Zentrum, Business-Arbeitsgerät, Studiums-Hardware, Desktop-Ersatz, Multimedia- und Surf-Station für die Couch, oder mobile Spielestation. Außerdem muss sich jeder genau darüber im Klaren sein, wo und unter welchen Umständen das Notebook eingesetzt wird. Wird das Notebook draußen benutzt? Welche Akkulaufzeit muss es bereitstellen?
Und, am allerwichtigsten für den Geldbeutel, die Leistung und die Zukunftssicherheit: *Wird überhaupt ein Notebook benötigt?*
Pauschal kann man sagen, dass ein Notebook nur ca. halb so viel Leistung bietet wie ein gleich teurer Desktop-PC. Man sollte sich also überlegen, ob ein Desktop-PC nicht die bessere Wahl für einen ist; dies gilt besonders für Computerspieler.


*Die Wahl des Herstellers*
Weiß man, was man möchte, muss man sich noch entscheiden, von wem man es möchte. Besonders im Notebookbereich gibt es große qualitative Schwankungen. Empfehlenswerte Hersteller sind insbesondere solche, die auch im großen Stil Businesskunden beliefern. Man macht im allgemeinen mit folgenden Herstellern nichts falsch:



IBM/Lenovo
Toshiba
HP/Compaq
Dell
Sony

Bei allen anderen Herstellern gilt, dass die Qualität sehr durchwachsen ist. Besonders in der Budget-Klasse für unter 800€ liefern Asus, Acer, MSI, Samsung und Konsorten meist schlechte Qualität ab. Anders schaut es wieder unter 400€ aus, in der Subnotebook- und Netbookklasse. Bei Notebooks über 800€ ist es, auf Grund der stark schwankenden Qualität, somit wichtig, sich für jedes Modell, welches potentiell zum Kauf in Frage kommt, Tests und Reviews zu lesen, sollte es nicht von einem der genannten vertrauenswürdigen Hersteller sein, sondern eben von Acer und Co. Sehr gute Anlaufstellen für solche Tests sind Notebookcheck und Notebookjournal.


*Die Wahl der Hardware*
_CPU_: Auch wenn AMD im Moment im Desktop-Segment ganz klar vor Intel führt, hat Intel eben so klar im Notebook-Segment die Nase vor AMD. Von AMD-CPUs für Notebooks ist kategorisch abzuraten, da ihr Verhältnis von Leistung zu Stromverbrauch und Abwärme im Notebooksegment miserabel ist. Weiterhin bietet Intel mit seiner Mobilplattform Centrino viele Funktionen energiesparend und in einem runden Konzept, welches von jedem Betriebssystem und jeder Software unterstützt wird. AMD plant zwar, noch 2010 eine Konkurrenzplattform vorzustellen, aber was daraus wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Vorerst sind mit einer einzigen Ausnahme - dem Athlon Neo - die Finger von AMD bei Notebooks zu lassen. Die besten CPUs für Notebooks sind ganz klar Core i5, Core i3 und Core 2 Duo.
_RAM_: Windows 7, Office-Suiten, Virenscanner, Chatprogramme, Browser mit Flash... heutige Anwendungen sind speicherhungrig. 2 GB sollten für jedes Notebook eingeplant sein. Subnotebooks oder Netbooks benötigen dies meist nicht, aber bei Notebooks sollte auf mindestens 2 GB an Arbeitsspeicher geachtet werden.
Weitere Hardware ist konkret vom Einsatzgebiet abhängig.


*Kaufempfehlungen*

*Office, Multimedia und Studium* *Spoiler:* 
 	 		 Die in dieser Kategorie genannten Notebooks erfüllen große Anforderungen an Ergonomie, Verarbeitungsqualität, Support seitens des Herstellers und Langlebigkeit. Sie sind geeignet für die Wiedergabe von Multimedia bis hin zu HD-Videos, aber komplett untauglich für Spiele im 3D-Modus. Wer ein mobiles Büro oder einen treuen Begleiter für das Studium haben will, an welchem er auch lange Freude hat, ist hier richtig. Ebenso taugen sie auch als kompakter Desktop-Ersatz, solange man nicht spielen möchte.

Folgend 16 Modelle für jeden Anspruch, von 425 bis 1000€:
*Spoiler:* 


Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, 425€ - das günstigste Notebook für den Office-Einsatz, welches was taugt. ACHTUNG: Ohne Betriebssystem
Toshiba Satellite Pro S300L-135, 460€ - interessant an den Toshiba Satellite Pro-Modellen sind u.a. verlängerte Garantie, spritz- und staubfestes Design, Bewegungssensoren in den Festplatten, die vor Datenverlust bei Sturz des Notebooks schützen, Remote-Deaktivierung des Notebooks bei Diebstahl und weitere
Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T3, 485€
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, 520€ - Windows Home Premium, sonst identisch zu Modell darunter
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, 545€ - Windows 7 Professional, sonst identisch zu Modell darüber
Toshiba Satellite Pro S500-116, 530€ - sehr hochwertiges Display und moderne i3-CPU, gut für Einsatz im Freien unter Sonneneinstrahlung geeignet oder an hellen Orten
Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T2, 550€
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad R500, 585€ - die R-Serie der ThinkPads von IBM/Lenovo ist die robuste Serie. Enorm hochwertige Materialien wurden verwendet und sie steht in direkter Erbfolge der Original-Thinkpads aus Zeiten, als IBM noch selber gefertigt hat. Wer einen soliden langjährigen Begleiter sucht, ist hier richtig. ACHTUNG: Ohne Betriebssystem
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad R500, 700€ - das selbe Modell wie das vorherige, nur mit Betriebssystem in Form von Windows 7
Toshiba Tecra A11-127, 700€ - sehr gutes Display, auch für Außeneinsatz und helle Orte geeignet, moderne i3-CPU
Toshiba Tecra A10-1HJ, 750€ - wieder ein sehr hochqualitatives Modell von Toshiba. Die Tecra-Serie bietet noch mehr Features als die Satellite Pro-Serie, u.a. eine Doppelgarantie. Sollte innerhalb der Garantiezeit ein Reperaturfall auftreten, übernimmt Toshiba nicht nur die Reparatur, sondern erstattet auch den Kaufpreis des Notebooks. Außerdem vPro und UMTS vorhanden.
HP ProBook 6540b, 770€ - moderne i3-CPU, gutes, hochauflösenden Display, 6 Stunden Laufzeit trotz starker Hardware
Toshiba Tecra A10-1GW, 800€
Hewlett Packard HP 6730b, 830€
Toshiba Tecra A10-1GV, 950€ - Der Kommunikationskünstler! Es beherrscht HSPA, UMTS, GPRS, EDGE und GSM. Der perfekte Begleiter als mobiles Office und Kommunikationszentrale; auch gut als Begleiter für Roadtrips/Work and Travel im Ausland, da hiermit alle Netze genutzt werden können. Wie gewohnt die hohen Qualitätsmerkmale und Features der Toshiba Tecra-Serie.
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T500, 990€ - hochqualitativ und robust wie die R-Serie von Lenovo/IBM, aber dafür mit großer Hardwarekraft ausgestattet. UMTS-Modem an Bord.
 





*Gaming* *Spoiler:* 
 	 		 Die Spielenotebooks. Hier ist nochmal besonders darauf hinzuweisen, dass ein Desktop-PC *doppelt so viel Leistung für das selbe Geld bringt*. Überlegt euch also gut, ob ihr wirklich ein Gaming-Notebook braucht. Bedenkt, dass sich diese Notebooks nicht aufrüsten lassen und erst die Modelle ab 700€ genug Leistung liefern, auch die aktuellsten Spiele flüssig darzustellen, wenn überhaupt. Da ihr bei einem Standrechner im allgemeinen für den selben Preis die *doppelte Leistung* bekommt wie beim Notebook, überlegt euch mehr als zwei Mal, ob ein Notebook zum Spielen nötig ist.

Über spieletaugliche Notebookgrafikkarten: 	 		*Spoiler:* 
 	 		 Grafikkarten sind in Gamernotebooks in vielerlei Hinsicht die kritischste Komponente. Von ihr hängt bei den meisten Spielen die Leistung am stärksten ab. Sie frisst mehr Strom als die CPU und produziert mehr Abwärme. Daher sind Laptop-Grafikkarten generell schwachbrüstiger als Desktop-Grafikkarten, weil sonst im eng bemessenen Kühlkonzept der Notebooks für sie kein Platz wäre. Abgesehen davon, dass sie schwächer sind als ihre Desktop-Pendants, sind sie eben wegen des Kühlsystems *nicht aufrüstbar*. Da ihr bei einem Standrechner im allgemeinen für den selben Preis die *doppelte Leistung* bekommt wie beim Notebook, überlegt euch mehr als zwei Mal, ob ein Notebook zum Spielen nötig ist.

Zu den Grafikkarten selbst: Ganz klar führend in der Leistung ist gerade ATIs Radeon HD 5000-Serie. Sie liefert die meiste Leistung bei geringer Abwärme und Stromverbrauch. Komplett spieleuntauglich sind Intel-Grafikchips. Sie sind *nur und ausschließlich für Office geeignet*.
Nvidias aktuelle Grafikkarten hinken denen von ATI weit hinterher. Die GT300-Serie für Notebooks, wie z.B. die GT330M, sind nur *umbenannten alte Karten*, also keine neuen Produkte. Sie fressen viel Strom und liefern wenig Leistung, obwohl sie teurer sind. Somit kann es passieren, dass ein 100€ teureres Notebook schwächer ist als das günstigere, da im 100€ teureren die GT330M sitzt, während im günstigeren eine HD5650 werkelt. Dies ist z.B. bei den Sony Vaio-Serien E und F der Fall. Die F-Serie ist mindestens 100€ teurer, aber schwächer als die E-Serie.
ATIs HD 5000-Serie für Notebooks bringt auch ein paar Vorteile mit sich. Bis auf zwei Modelle, die HD5165 und die HD5145, beherrschen die Grafikkarten dieser Serie DX11, OpenCL und DirectCompute. Abgesehen davon, dass sie die stärksten am Markt sind, sind sie somit auch technisch die modernsten, bei geringem Stromverbrauch. Gute Gaming-Leistung kann erzielt werden mit den Modellen HD5165, HD5650 und HD5730. Die Leistungskrone sitzt, wie beim Desktop, bei der HD5870, welche z.B. im Asus G73JH zu finden ist.
Nvidias Grafikkarten lohnen sich v.a. für diejenigen, die CAD-Programme nutzen und Multimediabearbeitung betreiben, da dort CUDA-Beschleunigung nicht untypisch ist. Gamer hingegen fahren mit ATI momentan weitaus besser, aus den oben genannten Gründen. 	

Über Gaming-CPUs: 	 		*Spoiler:* 
 	 		 Wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt, müsst ihr euch von AMD-CPUs fernhalten, auch wenn sie bei Desktops die stärkeren CPUs sind. AMD-CPUs sind schlicht nicht Notebook-tauglich.
Ebenso unempfehlenswert sind die neuen Core i7-CPUs für Notebooks, wenn man gescheit spielen möchte. Der Grundtakt der Core i7 ist weit niedriger als der der Core i3 und Core i5. Theoretisch kann sich der Core i7 durch Turbo Boost zwar übertakten - praktisch aber nur dann, wenn erfolgreich erkannt wurde, dass ein Spiel eher von zwei hochgetakteten statt 4 niedriggetakteten Kernen profitiert, und *wenn noch Kühlreserven da sind*. Beides ist in Gaming-Notebooks nur selten der Fall, auch wegen der starken Grafikkarte. Aktuelle Spiele profitieren noch weit mehr von zwei Kernen mit hohem Takt als von vier Kernen mit niedrigem Takt; die meisten Spiele unterstützen noch nicht mal vier Kerne. Daher ist die optimale CPU für Gamer der Core i5 und der Core i3. Ist eine starke Grafikkarte verbaut, lässt sich auch ein Core 2 Duo verkraften, wie z.B. im Toshiba-Modell für 1.000€. 	


Folgend 6 Modelle, welche alle spieletauglich sind:
*Spoiler:* 


Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T5, 588€
Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T1, 700€
Toshiba Satellite L500-208, 700€ - Core i5-CPU mit hohem Takt und HD5165 als Grafikkarte, welche einer 4650 entspricht
Sony Vaio EP1S1E (weiß, schwarz), 800€ - enorme Spieleleistung durch Core i5 als CPU und HD5650 als Grafikkarte. Einziges Manko: Das Display ist recht dunkel und taugt auf keinen Fall für Einsatz im Freien oder unter Sonneneinstrahlung. Wer das Notebook nur drinnen benutzt und große 3D-Leistung will, soll hier zugreifen
Toshiba Satellite A500-14H, 1.000€
ASUS G73JH-TY042V, 1.400€
 





*Netbooks* *Spoiler:* 
 	 		 Mobilgeräte bis maximal 12,1". Passen problemlos in jede Hand- und Schultasche und sind die Definition der Mobilität. Akkulaufzeiten zwischen 5 und 7,5 Stunden sind die Norm, dafür ist die Hardware sehr schwach. Spiele sind nahezu vollkommen unmöglich. Office-Arbeiten, Surfen und Multimedia sind aber ohne Probleme machbar, mit einer Ausnahme: hochauflösende Videos sowie Flash. Dies betrifft auch Youtube oder sonstige Filmchen im Internet gucken. Die Netbooks, die dies trotzdem können, haben entweder eine Athlon Neo-CPU oder einen Nvidia ION-Chipsatz; diese sind entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Intel ATom-CPUs schaffen Flash und HD-Videos alleine *nicht*. Wer also auch darauf wert legt, mit seinem Netbook HD-Filme schauen zu können oder bei Youtube oder sonst wo im Internet Filme zu schauen, muss sich ein Modell mit ION oder Athlon Neo zulegen.

*Spoiler:* 


MSI Wind U100-1616W7S, 230€
Samsung N130-anyNet N270BN7, 235€
ASUS Eee PC 1005PE, 299€
HP Compaq Mini 311c-1010eg, 329€
Lenovo IdeaPad S12, 379€
ASUS Eee PC 1201T, 382€
HP 5101 Mini, 400€
HP Pavilion dv2-1050eg, 400€
Samsung N510-anyNet BN7BT, 419€
ASUS Eee PC 1201N, 444€
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad X100e, 440€ - weit stärker als Atom-basierte Netbooks, dafür auch nur 4 Stunden 20 Minuten Akkulaufzeit
Hewlett Packard HP 5102 Mini, 450€
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad X100e, 490€ - weit stärker als Atom-basierte Netbooks, dafür auch nur 4 Stunden 20 Minuten Akkulaufzeit - mit UMTS-Modul
 





*Desktopersatz* *Spoiler:* 
 	 		 Für diejenigen, die keinen Rechner mit Bildschirm und Peripherie bei sich rumstehen haben wollen, aber dennoch eine große Arbeitsfläche mit 16" oder größer fordern. Für die, die viel auf Reisen sind und im Hotel trotzdem mal ein Spielchen spielen wollen, aber das Gerät nicht zwingend für Arbeit oder Uni auspacken müssen, da es dafür zu groß ist.

*Spoiler:* 


Toshiba Satellite A500-13W, 596€
Toshiba Satellite A500-1GL, 699€
Sony Vaio VGN-FW54J, 850€
Sony Vaio VPC-F11M1E, 960€ - auch sehr gut für Multimediabearbeitung und CAD geeignet
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T510i, 1170€ - *nicht spieletauglich*, dafür UMTS
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T510, 1390€ - enorme Hardware-Power, besonders auch für CAD
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad W510, 1680€ - die Leistungsbombe schlechthin. CAD-tauglich, auf allerhöchstem Niveau, genau wie der Preis.
 





*Subnotebooks (13 bis 14,1")* *Spoiler:* 
 	 		 Geräte, welche sich bezüglich Größe und Leistung zwischen Netbooks und Notebooks einordnen. Man kann bei Subnotebooks häufig normale Notebook-Prozessoren antreffen, sie haben also weit mehr Leistung als Netbooks, welche teilweise nicht mal für Flash-Videos ausreichen. Perfekt für diejenigen, denen ein Notebook noch zu groß ist, denen ein Netbook aber zu schwach ist.

Modellempfehlungen: 	 		*Spoiler:* 


Lenovo IdeaPad U450P, 570€
Toshiba Tecra M10-1KR, 580€ - stärkere CPU als das Lenovo IdeaPad U450P, schwächere Grafikkarte
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL410, 630€
Toshiba Satellite Pro T130-15C, 720€ - ein Kommunikationskünstler, welcher alle Netztypen beherrscht, die es gibt: UMTS/HSDPA/HUSPA/HSPA/GSM/GPRS/EDGE und WLAN nach b, g und n-Standard. Perfekt fürs Ausland oder als kleiner Begleiter bei einem Roadtrip/Work and Travel.
HP Pavilion dv3-2210eg, 720€ - enorm starke Hardware für diese Geräteklasse. Schönes Feature: Touchscreen!
Toshiba Tecra M10-1KZ, 750€
HP ProBook 6440b, 752€ - moderne i3-CPU, Firewire, Bluetooth und enorm lange Akkulaufzeit trotz starker Hardwarekomponenten. Sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad L412, 770€
Toshiba Satellite U500-12J, 777€
HP ProBook 6440b, 856€ - sehr starke Hardwarekomponenten, sehr hochauflösendes Display, 6 Stunden Akkulaufzeit
HP EliteBook 6930p, 1150 bis 1250€, je nach Konfiguration - höchstrobust gefertigt, sehr helles Display, lange Akkulaufzeit von 6 Stunden, UMTS konfigurierbar, ein perfekter Outdoor-Begleiter, hat es sogar den US-Militär-Robustheitstests für Feldeinsatz standgehalten. Mit Zusatzakku Laufzeit von fast 15 Stunden.
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T410i, 1140€
 





*Outdoor* *Spoiler:* 
 	 		 Begleiter für unterwegs. Einige Modelle hier beherrschen diverse Funknetztypen a la GSM, GPRS; UMTS, EDGE, HSPA und Konsorten, ganz abgesehen von WLAN natürlich. Die hier vorgestellten Modelle sind alle robust und haben eine lange Akkulaufzeit.

Produktempfehlungen: 	 		*Spoiler:* 


!Work in Progress!
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad X100e, 490€ - weit stärker als Atom-basierte Netbooks, dafür auch "nur" 4 Stunden 20 Minuten Akkulaufzeit - mit UMTS-Modul
Toshiba Satellite Pro T130-15C, 720€ - ein Kommunikationskünstler, welcher alle Netztypen beherrscht, die es gibt: UMTS/HSDPA/HUSPA/HSPA/GSM/GPRS/EDGE und WLAN nach b, g und n-Standard. Perfekt fürs Ausland oder als kleiner Begleiter bei einem Roadtrip/Work and Travel.
Toshiba Tecra A10-1GV, 950€ - Der Kommunikationskünstler! Es beherrscht HSPA, UMTS, GPRS, EDGE und GSM. Der perfekte Begleiter als mobiles Office und Kommunikationszentrale; auch gut als Begleiter für Roadtrips/Work and Travel im Ausland, da hiermit alle Netze genutzt werden können. Wie gewohnt die hohen Qualitätsmerkmale und Features der Toshiba Tecra-Serie.
HP EliteBook 6930p, 1150 bis 1250€, je nach Konfiguration - höchstrobust gefertigt, sehr helles Display, lange Akkulaufzeit von 6 Stunden, UMTS konfigurierbar, ein perfekter Outdoor-Begleiter, hat es sogar den US-Militär-Robustheitstests für Feldeinsatz standgehalten. Mit Zusatzakku Laufzeit von fast 15 Stunden.


----------



## Dorsi (2. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß, dass ich Unterhaltung genug haben werde, nur ist die OA-Ausbildung aber keine normale AGA. Man muss auch ähnlich wie beim Studium hier Facharbeiten schreiben und von vorherigen OA-Lehrgängen habe ich gehört, dass ein Laptop hier notwendig/ empfehlenswert sei.

Daher möchte ich hier nicht über Sinn und Unsinn diskutieren 

Im Moment finde ich eigentlich die Toschiba Geräte ganz in Ordnung, diese beiden sind in der engeren Wahl

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a503809.html

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+highend/toshiba+satellite+l500+1tc+68615

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, unterscheiden sich beide nur beim Prozessor, aber kaum im Preis. 
Ich schätze, der erste wäre der stärkere oder?


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

Dafür kannst du dir einen Dienstrechner leihen. 

Beim Eurofighter bekommen alle nette (und vor allem sehr teure) ThinkPads.


----------



## Dorsi (2. Juli 2010)

bin ja kein Flieger


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

War ja auch nur ein Beispiel. STOV hat in der Regel Fujitsu Siemens, aber es besteht durchaus sich für die Arbeiten ein Laptop auszuleihen.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (2. Juli 2010)

@Herbboy: wie kommst du zu der unqualifizierten Aussage, das die Sonys mit der 5650er im mom Probs machen?!

Ich habe dieses Notebook, und kann dir sagen, das es keine Probleme gibt!! Punkt!
Ansonsten ist die 5650 ist für den Notebooksektor durchaus potent, 

Ich empfehle das Sony uneingeschränkt...in Puncto Lautstärke und Leistung einfach nur top, ganz zu schweigen von der  Verarbeitung und der enorm geilen Tastatur...

lg


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2010)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> @Herbboy: wie kommst du zu der unqualifizierten Aussage, das die Sonys mit der 5650er im mom Probs machen?!
> 
> Ich habe dieses Notebook, und kann dir sagen, das es keine Probleme gibt!! Punkt!


 Ja, DU. Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass ALLE dieses Problem haben. Aber es gibt nunmal Fälle, wo es fiept, und Sony hat inzwischen auch einige Modelle mit ner 330m zurückgerufen wegen Hitzeproblemen => Rückruf für Sony Vaio-Notebooks - Überhitzungsgefahr - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest - test.de#

Ich will ja damit nur sagen, dass Sony auch nicht mehr wie früher automatisch ne bessere Qualität als Asus, acer, MSI usw. hat.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (2. Juli 2010)

sry wenn ich übertrieben hab=B


----------

